# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  انا فلسطيني

## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

ولكم مني كل الاحترام و التقدير

----------


## غسان

_مشكور زيد على الكليب المؤثر .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):   لا تعليق

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## Tiem

مؤثر ومشكور على الكليب مع دعائي لهم النصر بدعاء نبعت من اجاويف امة خشعت توسلا لنصر الله...................
تحياتي على الموضوع الزوء وتمنياتي الاحلى والاروع
تيم

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

مشكورين ع المرور
اللهم فرج عن اهلنا في غزة

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zAiD aLsHuRaFa  
_مشكورين ع المرور
اللهم فرج عن اهلنا في غزة
_


 امين يارب 
مشكور زيد

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zAiD aLsHuRaFa  
مشكورين ع المرور
اللهم فرج عن اهلنا في غزة



امين يارب 
مشكور زيد
_


العفو........شكرا ع المرووور اخ محمد

----------


## بنت السعودية

شكراااااااا

----------


## anoucha

الله ينصرهم يا رب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

مشكورين ع المرور

----------


## ريمي

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعليق :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

أن تشعر بالألم يختلف على أن تقوله ...وأن تكون داخل الحرب مختلف جداً عن أن تكون تنتظر الأخبار من الجزيرة حتى تبكي ...
هذا الشعب الجبار أثبت نفسه ولن يستسلم وهذه شهادة كل رؤساء الجيوش الاسرائيلية ولنا الفخر أن تكون شهادة عدونا فينا هكذا نعم ...
فلسطيني أنا فلسطيني ...
يعطيك العافية وشكراً لك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا مشكور ابو العز عالموضوع المعبر . :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

وحش يا عمري  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

مشكورين ع المرور...وتحية خاصة الك زيكو... :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

رائع ابو العز :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دروب

انا من حبكا :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## الامبراطور

[align=center] 
نحن نفخر ونفخر ونزداد فخرا 
بوجود شعب يأبى الذل ويسعى 
للانتصار 
الله معكو واحنا معكو يا شعب الحرية
[/align]

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> [align=center] 
> نحن نفخر ونفخر ونزداد فخرا 
> بوجود شعب يأبى الذل ويسعى 
> للانتصار 
> الله معكو واحنا معكو يا شعب الحرية
> [/align]


مشكوور ع المرووور

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> 


  


شكرا ع المروور

----------


## نسرين المجالي

والنعم فيك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

مشكور يا زيد  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  الله ينصرهم

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> والنعم فيك


تسلمي..............مشكوره ع المرور







> الله ينصرهم


امين....

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> مشكور يا زيد


العفو....شكرا ع المرور يا عمري...

----------


## عمر عمان

:SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

رائعة الصورة ومؤثرة 
يسلمو عالموضوع ..

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> رائعة الصورة ومؤثرة 
> يسلمو عالموضوع ..


اكيد الصورة روعه.....
شكرا ع المرور

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]إن كان زفافك بين زخات الرصاص.. بين أكتاف الرفاق.. على خرير دموع امتزجت بالفرحة وحرقة الفراق.. فأنت فلسطيني....! ويكفيك فخرا أن تكون....فلسطيني

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]ما حدا  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  غيرك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]إن كنت فلسطيني

فيجب أن تبتسم

فقد علّم شعبنا البطل العالم أجمع

ألا يبكوا وألا تتفطر قلوبهم

قلوبنا ليس صخورا

ولكنها سئمت البكاء وعرفت ان البسمة هي سمة الشهداء والأبطال

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يا عيني عليك ..
فلسطيني و افتخر ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]بربّكم أسألكم
أهذه أم تسأم عشق الوطن؟؟
أو تسأم الإبتسامة؟؟؟




[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

رائعة جدا..
شوف موضوع : اذا كنت فلسطيني .. في الك صورة و جاوبني عليها ماشي ..

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*شكرا ع المرور الجميل...والله انكم*

----------

